# SuperDish for everyone instead of having two dishes!!!



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

I know a SuperDish is used for 110, 119, 121 but why doesn't DishNet offer them to customers with 110, 119, 148 sats, or 110, 119, 61.5 sats, instead of having to install two dishes. Is a SuperDish so hard to make for satellites 110, 119, 148/61.5?


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

The spacing between 119/110 and 61.5 or 119/110 and 148 are too far apart, you would need a Super Super Super Dish to pull that off.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Think about it
61.5 is almost 50 degrees away from 110. 

My 61.5 and 110/119 are right next to another. The arms look almost 90 degrees from each other. The dish would have to be huge!

People b*tch about SD size....yeah, lets have a 50" dish!


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe a Toroidal-90 dish will do, (captures up to 16 different satellites) it seems to kick ass!  T55/T90 (20/38 inch dish) can cover up to 40 degrees in arc, 60 degrees in azimuth. But it still wouldn't work for me do to the satellite distances right?.

[[[Toroidal Dish]]]


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

148 is 29 degrees away from 119 right, so I guess the 20" T55 will work fine (110, 119, 148 sats.) for me.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Brownside said:


> Maybe a Toroidal-90 dish will do, (captures up to 16 different satellites) it seems to kick ass!  T55/T90 (20/38 inch dish) can cover up to 40 degrees in arc, 60 degrees in azimuth. But it still wouldn't work for me do to the satellite distances right?.
> 
> [[[Toroidal Dish]]]


That toroidal dish will see 110-148, but won't see 61.5-119 great as they are right at the limits. It also won't work with standard Dish LNBs. Dish DBS signals use a circular polarity. When they hit a reflector, they switch polarity. Dish's LNBs know this so they correct the polarity internally. If you reflect it twice, it's already correct, so Dish's LNBs will flip it again making them the wrong polarity. 105/121's FSS signals use H/V polarity that are immune to this reversal.


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

I only need 110, 119, 148 sats anyways, so I'm happy to get them on one dish. If I get the Toroidal specified LNBF's for DishNet will I also need a new switch instead of my DP34?


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

dp34 picks up 3 sats.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Van said:


> dp34 picks up 3 sats.


The DP34 is a switch....he wants to pick up 3 satellites (110, 119, 148) on one dish


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

Right and because the DP34 a certain type of LNBF's, I wonder if it could work with the LNBF's that I must use on the Toroidal dish. I probably need a different type of switch.


----------

